# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Kırklarelinde Ülkücüler Şehitler için yürüdü.

## anau2

*Kırklarelinde Ülkücüler Şehitler için yürüdü.*
*Vedat DURMAZ*-
**Ülkücü Şehitler haftasında yürüyüş düzenleyen Ülkü Ocakları Başkanlığı, yürüyüşte PKK"yı lanetledi, Vatanı bölmek isteyenlere izin vermeyeceklerini ifade eden Ülkücüler, ÜOD"nin açılışı yapılan yeni binasının önünde Kuran, Bayrak ve Şehitler üzerine topluca yemin etti.* 





Kırklareli Ülkü Ocaklarının Gün Sazak ve Ülkücü Şehitleri Anma haftası kapsamında ki etkinliklerin ilkinde Kırklarelinde yürüyüş düzenlendi.
Ocaklarının yeni binasının açılışı gerçekleştirildi.


*Ülkücü Gençlik yürüyüşte Kırklareli"nin ilk Ülkü Ocakları Başkanı* 
*Yakup Kadri CEYLAN"la Başbuğ Alparslan TÜRKEŞ"in* 
*Fotoğrafını birlikte taşıdılar.*




Dingiloğlu Parkı önünden başlayan yürüyüşe; Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Kırklareli Merkez İlçe Başkanı Kürşad Yamaner, Yönetim Kurulu Üyeleri, Kırklareli Ülkü Ocakları Başkanı Muhammed Hanefi Demiroğlu ile ülkücüler katıldı. Pankart ve sloganlarla Karaumurbey Caddesi, Hastane Caddesi, 100. Yıl Caddesi, Vilayet Meydanı ve Fevzi Çakmak Bulvarı üzerinde gerçekleştirilen yürüyüş Kırklareli Ülkü Ocaklarının yeni binası önünde sona erdi.



Fevzi Çakmak Bulvarı üzerindeki Kırklareli Ülkü Ocakları Binasının önünde Saygı Duruşu ve İstiklal Marşının okunmasının ardından Kırklareli Ülkü Ocakları Başkanı Muhammed Hanefi Demiroğlu yaptığı açıklamasında şunlarıkaydetti:



Bu gün Ülkücü Şehitlerimizi anma münasebetiyle toplanmışbulunmaktayız. Onlar ki Kanımız aksa da zafer İslam'ın" diyerek bu ülkeyi kanlarının son damlasına kadar savundular. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kızıl çizmeler altında ezilmesin diye savaştılar. Bizler de bugün onların aziz hatıralarınıyaşatarak onlara olan minnet borcumuzu bir nebze olsun ödemek istiyoruz.



Allah'u Teala Allah yolunda ölenlere ölüler demeyin, onlar diridirler fakat siz sezemezsiniz diye buyurmuştur. Eminiz ki şehitlerimiz aramızdalar ve bizi görüyor, duyuyor ve bizimle gurur duyuyorlar. Hepimiz birer Gün Sazak, birer Pehlivanoğlu ve birer Önkuzu'yuz. Atatürk'ün izinde BaşbuğTürkeş'in yolunda tıpkı onlar gibi biz de bu vatanı kanımızın son damlasına kadar müdafaa edeceğiz. Bu ülkeyi bölmek isteyenleri emellerine ulaştırmayacağız.


*Başkan Demiroğlu, "Vatanı bölmek isteyenler karşılarında Ülkücü gençliği bulacaktır.* 
*Ülkücü gençlik dün olduğu gibi bu günde Kuran,Bayrak ve vatan için dim dik* 
*ayaktadır. Bu değerler için kanının son damlasına kadar mücadele edecek ve* 
*gözünü kırpmadan canını verecektir. Bundan kimsenin şüphesi olmasın..."*




Açılışını yapacağımız yeni binamızın hem ilimize hem de Ülkücü Harekete hayırlı uğurlu olmasını Cenab-ıAllah'tan niyaz eder, teşriflerinizden dolayı hepinize saygı ve hürmetlerimi sunarım. dedi.


*Ülkü Ocaklarının yeni binasının açılış kurdelasını MHP Merkez İlçe Başkanı*
*Kürşad YAMANER ile Ülkü Ocakları Başkanı Hanefi DEMİROĞLU*
*birlikte kestileri*




Yapılan konuşmanın ardından Kırklareli Ülkü Ocaklarının yeni binasının kurdelesi MHP Kırklareli Merkez İlçe Başkanı Kürşad Yamaner ve Kırklareli Ülkü Ocakları Başkanı Muhammed Hanefi Demiroğlu tarafından kesildi.

----------

